# Dizziness after trip abroad



## Audrey (4 Nov 2005)

Just back from Venice.  There was a lot of boating around (as you can imagine), and then the plane home.  I've been back 4 days now and I still have a feeling of being on a boat - a sort of slight dizziness, as if I just got out of an elevator or off a boat.  Has anybody ever experienced anything like this after travelling?  Don't want to go running to a Doc immediately, but I will if it doesn't go away over the weekend.  Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Nov 2005)

You really shouldn't use AAM or any other web resource as a substitute for medical advice.


----------



## Audrey (4 Nov 2005)

Thanks Ub.  Wasn't using it as a substitute for medical advice.  I intend to seek medical advice when the time is right - which I feel will be about a week after it started (as stated in my posting ... "after the weekend").  Just asking if anybody else has experienced this.  Anybody?


----------



## car (4 Nov 2005)

Have you got VHI? Ive found the nurseline a valuable resource over the years for early diagnosis of problems.


----------



## Audrey (4 Nov 2005)

Thanks Car - yes I do - good idea.


----------



## soc (4 Nov 2005)

Sounds like you are suffering from vertigo.... this affects your body's sense of balance.  Have you had a cold or flu recently?  

If you've been feeling dizzy for more than a day, *definately * take a trip to the doctor... you will be given a prescription to alleviate the vertigo, and make sure that there isn't a more serious underlying problem.

-soc


----------



## ClubMan (4 Nov 2005)

Always a possibility that you contracted something on the canals. Or lots of other possibilities. Go to your _GP_. Endangering your health over the weekend isn't worth the €40+ or whatever you might save!


----------



## landlord (14 May 2006)

this happened me twice and both times I happened to have been away sometime before hand, I remember wondering if that had anything to do with it. I think it lasted for awhile-thee feeling was as if the wind was kind of blowing me to the side and a bit dizzy. I didnt do anything about it and it went away, another girl at work had the same thing and hers too just went away but for both of us it was very mild.I have no idea what it is and despite the fact I didnt I would reccommend checking it out with a doctor.


----------



## Audrey (14 May 2006)

Hi
I did have it checked out - thanks (it's been a while since I first posted with this problem!).  It was treated with anti-dizzy anti-nausea XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX for a few days and then disappeared.  Just a touch of thingy (can't think of the word, but that problem in the inner ear that makes you dizzy - some people get it when climbing heights).  Anyway, all sorted now.  Ta.


			
				landlord said:
			
		

> this happened me twice and both times I happened to have been away sometime before hand, I remember wondering if that had anything to do with it. I think it lasted for awhile-thee feeling was as if the wind was kind of blowing me to the side and a bit dizzy. I didnt do anything about it and it went away, another girl at work had the same thing and hers too just went away but for both of us it was very mild.I have no idea what it is and despite the fact I didnt I would reccommend checking it out with a doctor.


----------



## ophelia (14 May 2006)

It may be due to an inner ear problem (the area that helps us maintain balance) -  not unusual following air travel. Go to your doctor and he/she may prescribe something that will help.


----------



## Grizzly (15 May 2006)

My wife suffers from Menieres disease. This causes acute dizzyiness. There is medication that she takes to help her called Serc. This is only available on prescription.  I am not at all saying that this is what you have but as suggested go and see your doctor. I know that travel sickness tablets, Sturgeon,  may help alleviate your symptoms (even though you are not travelling). You may have some fluid on your ear and if so, Sudafed, helps.


----------

